# Pilates classes



## pinkfairy (May 18, 2011)

Hey! 

Just wondering if there are many (if any) places that do fitness classes (Pilates in particular) i.e. Aerobics, step or circuits?? 

Thanks


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

In what area?

Don't got to the one in knowledge village, the instructor is really scatty and just kept mumbling to herself and there was so structure to the class at all.

Body pump with Davina is excellent though and AED45


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a friend that instructs in this and all other bendy stretchy stuff. PM me and i'll shoot her details over


----------



## pinkfairy (May 18, 2011)

Cool, I'm not there yet! Still in Scotland 
I'm just wondering if this type of class is common or if people are actually interested in going! I was visiting a few weeks ago and on a Saturday (I think) night I was walking along the beach and there was a fitness class going on! No idea if it was an actual instructor or just a group of friends getting fit together but i thought that was cool!  
Anyways, my point is, I was looking into becoming a pilates instructor part time here in the uk to keep me from going crazy with boredom!! And if I do end up doing the training it would be something I'd look into also doing part time in Dubai when i eventually get there!


----------

